# childminder needing advice



## kikinola (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello. 

I'm new here and hoping to get some advice from more seasoned expats. 

My husband, my daughter and I are relocating to China (possibly Shenzhen, Suzhou or Ningbo) in August 2013 and (obviously) we are very excited. 
Where my issue lies is I am currently studying a distance learning degree course and I would like to continue it when I move. My current funding will be cancelled once i move so i would have to pay for it myself (£250 a month). My daughter will be 1 year old at the date of the move so getting a 'real' job is impossible. However, I am a UK registered childminder and I was wondering if within the expat community is there any call for my skills? 
I know I'd have to have really competitive rates to compete with the local ayis. 

Also what sort of visa would i need? (Last thing i want to do is break the law!)

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks 

Kiki


----------



## Vincent China (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Kiki,

First of all, welcome in China,
I live in Shenzhen (in South) and i ve been a lot of times in Shanghai (close ton Ningbo and Suzhou) and i just want to say you that the weather is better in Shenzhen.

About your job of childminder, i think you can found some customers interested in China because even if you rates are higher than local ayi, you speak English (not the case of all ayis), you have European culture so I think some expats couples in China could be interested by it.

For the visa, i think that you'll come in China because your husband's company proposes him a job here, so the company will also provide you a resident permit (but legally you can't work with this visa)

Vincent.


----------



## kikinola (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you for replying! 

I'm hoping my husband gets the job in Shenzhen! It looks the nicest of the cities. 

Thank you for your advice. I hope I will be able to find a few clients  

Kiki


----------



## sabs (Aug 18, 2012)

kikinola said:


> Thank you for replying!
> 
> I'm hoping my husband gets the job in Shenzhen! It looks the nicest of the cities.
> 
> ...


Shenzhen is nice and warm! And super close to Hong Kong. It's comparatively new among all your three choices and expats like you I think will find it easy to fit in. That said, Suzhou and ningbo both have their unique charms. 

I'd hire you if we lived in Shenzhen and of course if your rates are reasonable. Lol.

Welcome to China and good luck.


----------



## roxanne (Jan 26, 2013)

Wishing you the best of luck!


----------

